# bvi daylight after sunset



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

anybody know what that would be in the middle of jan?


----------



## btrayfors (Aug 25, 2006)

For January 15, 2008 in the BVI:

Sunset 1810AST Azimuth 243T 

Nautical twilight ends @ 1853AST

So, you'll have about 43 mins after sunset.

Have fun!

Bill


----------

